# 1.8T max hp on stock internals?



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey guys i bought a motor for a swap into one of my cars.the motor is out of a 199 audi a4 aeb engine code with aeb head.Im planning on ditching the stock turbo.but i am curious what kind of power can the stock engine internals take and the block?anyone know?please if you have any info let me know.Also what kind of transmission would you guys recommend?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T max hp on stock internals? (Racer16)*

Suppossedly a guy down here in Puerto Rico was able to get 448whp out of a TT225 1.8T before the connecting rod decided to leave the block. I don't know how true this is though.


----------



## n19811978 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T max hp on stock internals? (GT-ER)*

The word in the "tex is the stock internals in the VW spec 1.8t (AWW, AWD, AWP) will safely hold 350hp..... granted its tuned properly. I hear the Audi spec 1.8Ts hold more (the 225hp motor).
-Nick-


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

yea i have heard 350whp is a good number...and the 225's come w/ stronger rods then aww awd and awp's...


----------



## Sid-Rage (Jun 15, 2004)

with stronger rods, you could push more boost right?
like i have a gt28r kit sitting at home and lets say i run 23psi on it.. if i had stronger rods i could let the turbo run wild and push closer to 30 with out fear of having the rods buck?


----------



## Pete_S4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Sid-Rage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sid-Rage* »_ike i have a gt28r kit sitting at home and lets say i run 23psi on it.. if i had stronger rods i could let the turbo run wild and push closer to 30 with out fear of having the rods buck?

30 PSI on a GT28R? Even with race gas I'd suspect your risk of detonation is pretty high, but then what do I know.


----------



## CEL-4-LIFE (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sid-Rage)*

max power from stock bottom end is 490wheel.


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (CEL-4-LIFE)*

I don't know why so many of you are talking about the TT 225 1.8T when he specificly said that it's a AEB 1.8T...
The rods in the AEB are actually slightly stronger than the AWW and AWPs, but I still wouldn't recommend going over 350whp if you want to keep a fair amount of reliability.
The 490whp is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Stock bottom end with standalone, but it still blew a hole in the block after just a short while. Good thing it lasted long enough to have a MKII run 10s though





















You da man billy.


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm getting a finished map this week on my GT28R which is closer to a GT28RS what are poeple running on there GT28RS's on stock internals. I was thinking 22psi spike and 20 psi constant.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (CEL-4-LIFE)*

the 225 has 20mm wristpins the 180hp code awp etc has 19mm wristpins so they are different. we have come to the conclusion that anything over 350 whp can be harmfull to stock rods. how much stronger are the TT 225 internals?







any body chime in?


----------



## florida four (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *CEL-4-LIFE* »_max power from stock bottom end is 490wheel.











_Modified by silver2point01 at 12:01 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (silver2point01)*

I'm going from memory here - but I the rods in the 225 1.8T are not any stronger - they beefed up the bottom end bearings and hardware though. The wrist pins are bigger - but so were the early 1.8T's as well. Pistons are different and forged and their are oil squirters in the block and the block is reinforced as well.
As was stated earlier - the AEB is not the 225hp engine - it is in fact the 150hp 1.8T engine.


----------

